# timing for 67 400



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi guys, can some one tell me what the timing is for the 67 400, 360 HP in my GTO? I am running a stock 400 360 that used to be a automatic and is now a 5 speed. Let me know where I can find the specs for timing. Thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Chiltons or Motors Manual? Timing is 6 BTDC, or whatever you can get it to run at without pinging, time by ear for max performance and light ping under hard exceleration. Unless your racing it, then back it off a smidge so it doesn't ping, or run better gas.
Nice if you have a five speed, that would be a fun ride!!


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello Jetstang, thanks for the information. I will look for a motors manual. Sounds like a good book to have around.


----------

